# Tractor lift or skid steer with sm bale grapple?



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

What's the best application to move accumulated small bales with a grappe? Skid steer or tractor? I will be using a long wagon and stacking in a shelter. Seems skid steers do not have much lift height .


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Skid steer all the way


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gathering out in the field with a grapple I prefer a tractor by far....but for stacking inside a building I prefer a skid steer by far. That is why I have two grapples....and(on occasion) the added benefit of having one son grappling squares out in the field with a tractor while the other son stacks the loads in the hay barn with the skid steer....while Dad bales. When this occurs (when the sons are in town), I am a very happy man.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, tractor if field and skid in barn. We accumulate with skidsteer in field, skidsteer tears ground up to bad to load with.


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Since you didn't give a budget, I would get a small telehandler. I'm keeping an eye out for a reasonable bobcat, 5k lift, 18' high can load semis and pretty tall sheds, A/C, I think they go 18-20 mph or so, would still fit in a 7' barn door like my little skid steer/ 4 wheel steer won't tear up fields. They can be had for about what a big late model skid steer costs.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

We are gong to use a tractor since that's all we have. I figure there will be a leaning curve though. Getting ready to plumb the tractor 
For the grapple. Anyone have any suggestions on this. We want to make it permanent.


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use a skid steer in the field and tractor at the barn. I wish I had 2 skid steers. I hear a lot of people talking about skid steers tearing up the fields. As with a zero turn mower, the wrong operator can make a mess in a hurry. I can run the skid steer in the field all day long and you can't tell I've been there. I can turn it over to a buddy of mine and have ruts you wouldn't want to run the truck through in a few minutes. It's all about slow turns and a lot of forward and backward movements. If you start making sudden pivots and zero turns, it's going to get ugly.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mx113 said:


> . It's all about slow turns and a lot of forward and backward movements. If you start making sudden pivots and zero turns, it's going to get ugly.


I prefer not to have to deal with "slow turns and a lot of forward and backward movements".....that's one reason I prefer the comfort, smoothness, and efficiency of a tractor out in the field.

Regards, Mike


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree, tractor in the field. How many remotes to you have on your tractor? Assume your loader is pumbled with a mid-mount. You will have to run your lines to a free remote in the back in order to work hay hooks. What kinda grapple you got?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I have 2 remotes on a NH 4.75. We want the plumbing to be permanent. Our grapple is a Kuhns for a 1036f accumulator.


----------



## col98 (May 9, 2013)

I've always used a skid steer and faced no problems apart from the odd ground tear. But I'll be trying tractor on the field from now - thanks for tips.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Depends how many bales you plan on picking up at one time. More then 10 and I wouldn't want to run the skid steer. Skid steer will have the maneuverability advantage.

Rodney


----------



## gf5205 (Jan 20, 2009)

R Ball said:


> I have 2 remotes on a NH 4.75. We want the plumbing to be permanent. Our grapple is a Kuhns for a 1036f accumulator.


WR Long makes kits for a third function that are easy to install. If you assemble the parts yourself you can do it for less.

Greg


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Cascade farmer (Nov 26, 2009)

I use a skid loader with 20" wide tracks works great.


----------



## talrick (Jun 4, 2013)

Rodney R said:


> Depends how many bales you plan on picking up at one time. More then 10 and I wouldn't want to run the skid steer. Skid steer will have the maneuverability advantage.
> 
> Rodney


Why is it bad to run the skid steer for more than 10 bales?


----------

